# Naacp Calls For Insta And Facebook Boycott



## momi (Dec 18, 2018)

BALTIMORE(December 17, 2019)–NAACP, the nation’s foremost civil rights organization, will lead a digital protest, #LogOutFacebook tomorrow, Tuesday, December 18, 2018, in response to the tech company’s history of data hacks which unfairly target its users of color.

NAACP is also calling on Congress to conduct further investigations on Facebook after a report released for the Senate Intelligence Committee revealed that the Russian influence campaign “made an extraordinary effort to target African-Americans.”

Over the last year, NAACP has expressed concerns about the numerous data breaches and privacy mishaps in which Facebook has been implicated. And since the onset of the Silicon Valley boom, the organization has been openly critical about the lack of employee diversity among the top technology firms in the country.

Recent revelations that Facebook hired an opposition research and its work with other deeply partisan strategy firms call into question the notion that Facebook operates with a non-partisan view.

“Facebook’s engagement with partisan firms, its targeting of political opponents, the spread of misinformation and the utilization of Facebook for propaganda promoting disingenuous portrayals of the African American community is reprehensible,” said Derrick Johnson, NAACP President and CEO.

*NAACP has returned a donation it recently received from Facebook and will lead a #LogOut of Facebook and Instagram for one week, starting on Tuesday, December 18, 2018. *The organization is asking its partners, social media followers, and supporters to do the same. The #*LogOutFacebook* is a protest – a way to signify to Facebook that the data and privacy of its users of color matter more than its corporate interests and that as the largest social network in the world, it is Facebook’s corporate social responsibility to ensure that people of color are well represented in their workforce and recognize that users of color have a right to be protected propaganda and misinformation.

Join us. Log Out from Facebook and Instagram on Tuesday, December 18, 2018. *#LogOutFacebook*.

https://lasentinel.net/naacp-calls-for-boycott-of-facebook-and-instagram.html


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 18, 2018)

I wish this had a more direct financial impact but I guess it’s the only option.


----------



## sizzle (Dec 18, 2018)

I agree wholeheartedly.  I consider them and all social media the devil.  Connecting us to easily manipulate and/or destroy us and we are not even aware.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 19, 2018)

The news about Facebook gets worse daily. I feel like there should be a class action suit for them giving other companies access to our private message content.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 20, 2018)

I knew when people were on here honestly believing that Hillary Clinton was running a paedophile ring out of pizza shop that we were in trouble.


----------



## Atthatday (Dec 20, 2018)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I wish this had a more direct financial impact but I guess it’s the only option.



It’s a start and a financial impact may be in  process.

There is a lawsuit against FB, but it was filed by an attorney general.


----------



## Atthatday (Dec 20, 2018)

*D.C. attorney general sues Facebook following Cambridge Analytica scandal*
By Eli Watkins, CNN 
Updated 2:07 PM EST, Wed December 19, 2018
_








Washington (CNN Business)Washington, D.C., Attorney General Karl Racine is suing Facebook, accusing the social media giant of wide-ranging privacy violations. 

"Facebook's consumers reasonably expect that Facebook will take appropriate steps to maintain and protect their data," the lawsuit, which was announced on Wednesday, says. "Facebook tells them as much, promising that it requires applications to respect a Facebook consumer's privacy. Facebook has failed to live up to this commitment."

The suit, which was filed in DC Superior Court, invoked Facebook's relationship with Cambridge Analytica, a firm linked to President Donald Trump's 2016 campaign. The suit says revelations earlier this year about user info collected by Cambridge Analytica reflected a failure on Facebook's behalf to protect user privacy and to follow DC's own consumer protection rules. 


DC, in its lawsuit, said it wanted to compel Facebook to take steps to avoid violating its consumer protection rules in the future, as well as pay restitution.

Racine told reporters this meant he wanted Facebook to develop "new protocols" to protect user data and said further that he hoped the suit would send a message to "other platforms in the broader technology space."

"We're reviewing the complaint and look forward to continuing our discussions with attorneys general in DC and elsewhere," a Facebook spokesperson told CNN. 

The suit's announcement came at the tail end of a year that has seen Facebook on the defensive in the political sphere after repeated revelations about how it collects and shares user information.

Cambridge Analytica announced it was closing in May, and Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg appeared before Congress in April after reports documented how Cambridge Analytica violated Facebook's rules by accessing wide-ranging user data.

Just a day before DC announced its suit, The New York Times reported that Facebook had offered more user data than it previously admitted to companies including Microsoft and Amazon.

CNN's Heather Kelly contributed to this re_


----------

